# Zwei 8 Zoll Displays zusätzlich am PC anschließen, um Thrustmaster MFDs mit einem Monitor zu versorgen



## marvel_master (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei folgendem weiterhelfen. Ich hoffe dieses Unterforum ist
das richtige. 

Mein Endziel ist es, 2 zusaetzliche 7 oder 8 Zoll Displays an meinen Windows 7 64 Bit PC
anzuschliessen. In ein paar Jahren moechte ich auf Windows 10 umstellen.

Hintergrund ist folgender. So soll das dann spaeter aussehen:
http://i.imgur.com/1THUG.jpg
Cougar MFD with Lilliput UM-80 8" USB Monitors - ED Forums

Oder als Video:
Thrustmaster MFD Cougar LCD test in DCS World - YouTube

Jetzt gibt es mehrere Loesungsmoeglichkeiten und mich interessiert eure Meinung,
was am geschicktesten ist bzw. ob das ueberhaupt geht was ich vorhabe.

Meine aktuelle Hardware und Software ist folgende:
Windows 7 64 Bit Professional
Board: ASUS ROG Maximus VII Hero
Grafikkarte : Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5

Nebeninfo: Nach Moeglichkeit sollte noch das Kosten/Nutzenverhaeltnis gegeben sein.
Bsp: Es gibt USB Monitore zu einem Stueckpreis von 251 Euro wie diesen hier (Lilliput UM80T001 8 In. MiniUSB ):

Lilliput UM80T001 8 In. MiniUSB Touchscreen-Monitor Um-80-C-T  | eBay

oder halt ein einfaches Display fuer 20 Euro wie dieses hier:
7" TFT LCD Display Module 1080P HDMI+VGA+2AV Driver Board for Raspberry Pi   | eBay

Oder die 8 Zoll Variante fuer 40 Dollar :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-8-inch-1024-768-HE080IA-01D/32695412501.html

Wie schliesse ich jetzt am geschicktesten alles an den PC an. 

Bei meiner Grafikkarte sind folgende Ausgaenge vorhanden:
 	1xDisplayPort, 1xHDMI, 2xDVI

Der Displayport und der HDMI Ausgang sind schon in Verwendung mit jeweils einem Monitor.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand kann man aber immer nur 2 Monitore an diese Grafikkarte anschliessen.
4 Ausgaenge kann die Karte nicht ansteuern. Ist das korrekt? 
Falls ja, dann habe ich nur noch einen VGA Onboard und einen HDMI Ausgang auf dem Mainboard : ASUS ROG Maximus VII Hero

Kann ich diesen beiden Ausgaenge zusaetzlich zu meiner Grafikkarte aktivieren, um dort die 8 Zoll Displays
anzuschliessen? 
Laut 
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2053481/asus-maximus-hero-dual-monitors.html

kann man wohl 2 duale Monitore an das Vorgaenger Board anschliessen.

Die Alternative waere, eine simple PCI Grafikkarte mit 2 HDMI/DVI Ausgaengen zu kaufen. Kann ja auch
eine gebrauchte/alte Ebay Karte sein. Hauptsache sie wird noch treibertechnisch unterstuetzt von Windows 7
bzw. irgendwann Windows 10. 3D Funktionalität brauche ich ja nicht vermute ich mal.

Bleibt allerdings immer noch das Problem, dass ich ja noch einen weiteren Anschluss brauche. Wie loese ich
das Problem? Koennte man zum Bsp eine zusaetzliche Grafikkarte auf PCI Basis kaufen. 

Hinfaellig wird das Problem bzgl. Grafikkarte, wenn ich einfach USB Monitore nehme wie diesen hier.: Die kosten
allerdings 110 Euro.
https://www.amazon.de/Video-Monitor...qid=1494754454&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+8+zoll+tft


Mein Fazit meiner bisherigen Ueberlegungen:
Ich kaufe die 7 Zoll Displays fuer jeweils 20 Euro die einen HDMI und VGA Eingang haben.
7" TFT LCD Display Module 1080P HDMI+VGA+2AV Driver Board for Raspberry Pi   | eBay


Ich schliesse alles an mein Mainboard an welches einen DVI und VGA Ausgang hat. 
Dazu brauche ich einen DVI--> HDMI Adapter:
https://www.amazon.de/UGREEN-Buchse...94755250&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=hdmi+dvi&psc=1


Wuerde das funktionieren? Ich habe testweise mal 2 weitere, normale Monitore dort angeschlossen, aber die Bildschirme bleiben dort schwarz. Warum? 
Laut dem Beitrag:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answe...board-graphics-gpu-asus-maximus-vii-hero.html

GEht es gar nicht? Also entweder GPU oder OnBoard Grafik?
Oder gibt es noch Loesungsmoeglichkeiten die besser/eleganter sind als mein Vorschlag?

VG
Marvel


----------



## Körschgen (14. Mai 2017)

Was soll denn auf den Displays dargestellt werden?

Ich nutze solche 7"  als Zusatz Screen für Gruppenchat und Teamspeak.

Würde einfache Hdmi Schirme nehmen, dazu kommt ein micro usb für Stromversorgung und Touchbedienung.


----------



## marvel_master (14. Mai 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Was soll denn auf den Displays dargestellt werden?
> 
> Ich nutze solche 7"  als Zusatz Screen für Gruppenchat und Teamspeak.
> 
> Würde einfache Hdmi Schirme nehmen, dazu kommt ein micro usb für Stromversorgung und Touchbedienung.



Bitte mal meinen Thread durchlesen. Da habe ich eigentlich alles beschrieben. Auf den zwei Displays sollen Karteninformationen dargestellt werden. 

Bzgl. "einfach HDMI Schirmen nehmen." 
Bitte da auch nochmal meinen Thread erstmal durchlesen, damit man versteht, warum ich das Eröffnungsposting überhaupt geschrieben habe. Danke.


----------



## marvel_master (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen ein wenig weiter recherhiert. Falls es zukünftige Google Sucher interessieren sollte. 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten das ganze umzusetzen.
1./ Eine GTX 1080 kaufen die 4 Monitore bedienen kann. 

Dann einfach 2 von diesen Monitoren kaufen:
80 Dollar: 4:3 Monitor mit 8 Zoll
VGA+AV signal Driver Borad+7inch 800x600 resolution 4:3 A070SN02 tft lcd display

oder 
47 Dollar : 16:9 mit 8 Zoll.
8 inch 1024*768 LCD Display HDMI+VGA+2AV LCD Controller Board for Raspberry Pi  | eBay

40 Dollar
8" TFT LCD Display Monitor + HDMI+VGA+2AV Driver Board for Raspberry Pi  | eBay

7 Zoll Monitore  für 21 Euro sind zu klein:
7" TFT LCD Display Module 1080P HDMI+VGA+2AV Driver Board for Raspberry Pi   | eBay

11 Zentimeter muss der Monitor mindestens haben. 

2./ Möglichkeit
Einfach 2 Tablets oder Smartphones mit dieser Software für Falcon BMS anschließen: Man braucht beim Falcon kein External Display aktivieren
Hier noch ein Link zur Software:
Benchmark Sims

Der Zeitversatz ist überschaubar. Vielleicht so 0,3 Sekunden. 

3./ Möglichkeit
USB Monitore anschließen mit External Display Modus
https://www.amazon.de/Lilliput-UM70-Display-Stromversorgung-mini-Monitor/dp/B003DPW5IY

Die sind allerdings relativ teuer und schwer zu bekommen.


Das günstigste wäre wohl die Tablet Variante. Gebrauchte gibt es bei Ebay für ca 40 Euro.

VG
Marvel


----------

